# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Apicultura  Alemania: descubren sustancias antibióticas en loque americana

## Polinizaciones

*Una nueva solución contra la loque americana podría provenir de compuestos naturales recientemente descubiertos por químicos alemanes: los compuestos aislados de la misma bacteria aportan pistas sobre como la enfermedad mata y apuntan a los blancos moleculares para combatirla.*Esta enfermedad es causada por la bacteria _Paenibacillus larvae_  es altamente mortal y contagiosa. Aunque existen pocos antibióticos para mantener a la enfermedad a raya, los apicultores no tienen opciones y deben quemar sus colmenas infectadas. Por ello los investigadores están buscando nuevas opciones para esta enfermedad.Las moléculas, descubiertas por un equipo de científicos alemanes liderados por Roderich D. Süssmeth de la Universidad Técnica de Berlin y Rolf Müller del Centro de Investigación de Enfermedades Infecciosas de la Universidad de Saarland, fueron encontradas observando de cerca un clúster de genes de _P. larvae_. Esto llevó a pensar a los investigadores que las enzimas codificadas por esos genes podrían ser las responsables de liberar pequeñas moléculas que juegan un rol en la mortalidad de la bacteria.Se observó que el conjunto de genes que codifica un conjunto de enzimas sintetasas de péptidos no ribosomales sintetasa/policétido. Cuidadosamente separaron una muestra de un cultivo de _P. larvae_ y encontraron un nuevo tipo de molécula, las paenilamicinas, utilizando resonancia magnética nuclear, espectrometría de masas y cromatografía liquida de alta resolución. La paenilamicina mostró tener actividad antibacteriana y anti hongos.Las paenilamicinas pueden afectar a otras bacterias en el intestino de las abejas, lo que podría llevar a la proliferación de organismos no beneficiosos en las abejas y ser perjudiciales para su salud.Simulaciones virtuales han ayudado a clarificar como la bacteria produce la paenilacimina. La comprensión de la biosíntesis de estos productos facilitará la forma de bloquear su producción o encontrar un anticuerpo que pueda detener el daño que provoca.Al mirar otros grupos de genes en _P. larvae_ se descubrieron otra clase de metabolitos, los compuestos lipopeptidicos llamados paenilarvins, que también poseen propiedades antifúngicas y de los cuales se espera que su estudio ayude a sumar nuevas técnicas contra la bacteria.Müller señala que queda mucho recorrido por delante y este trabajo no es la cura pero es necesaria para llegar a ella.Helge B. Bode de la Universaida de Goethe en Frankfurt agregó que las moléculas en cuestión son el primer paso en la comprensión de la letalidad de _P. larvae_.   Polinizaciones SAC - Polinizacion, Miel y Derivados Materiales y Equipos, ApinoticiasTemas similares: SOMOS PROVEEDORES DE HUITO VERDE(Genipa Americana o Jagua) Columna: orgánicos, algo más que la ausencia de sustancias químicas ARBERJA VERDE - SEMILLA AMERICANA - BOLSAS DE 1 KG. Manual de poda del Palto (Persea americana Mill.) Cultivar Hass Alemania: 80% de la población exige tolerancia cero a pesticidas

----------

